# HELP James Loudspeaker S 63



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello all,
Does anyone have any experience w/ a James Loudspeaker S 63 or James spkr's at all. Need info ASAP.
Thank you all for your time. Happy New Year!!:wave:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

James Loudspeakers are one of the few in-wall manufacturer's that I would recommend. Along with Triad, RBH Sound and Snell. IMO you really can't go wrong. What kinda info are you looking for?


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

In my main living we have:

Pr 63SDX Front L/R
C. S63
Pr 82SDX Rear
SW EMB1000

These speakers are awesome...

Future HT will have:
PR Baby Grand Concerto's front L/R M1000 Sub Amp will drive sub speakers on Baby Grands.
C 63SDX
Pr 82SDX rear
SW Powerpipe with M1000 sub Amp


----------

